# Your Husband's Good Deeds



## A Good Husband (Jan 1, 2008)

Ladies, I was wondering if you would like to do something nice for your husbands. I have a series that I'm publishing about men who do kind and chivalrous things for their wives. You can visit this post to see some examples of what I'm talking about.

I love to hear stories from women about their husbands who do good things. There is so much attention on the negative aspects of relationships. I hope more attention can be put on the positive - and, it's a nice way to make your husbands feel good about themselves.


----------



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

My husband does many good deeds  

1) he knew that when he went on deployment, and I was lonely he bought me a doggy so that we have a pet, but also so I am not lonley next time he goes on deployment.

2) I have a dentist appt this Thursday. Due to bad childhood, my teeth need some major work. My biggest fear is having to have all my teeth pulled and have false teeth before Im 25. And him not loving me anymore. He's gone above and beyond convinving me that he will love me no matter what!!!

3) In the begginning of our marriage I told him a story about how when I was really little, I had a bog cabbage patch kid and loved him so much. I described him well, and for our 1st christmas he went on ebay and found an exact replica nearly of the doll I had as a kid...I cried 

those are a few things hes done in our 1 1/2 of marriage!


----------



## A Good Husband (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Sarah! Do you mind if I post this on A Good Husband?


----------



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

Not at all...I don't mind!:smthumbup:


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

My husband is the funniest man I ever met. He is also the most intelligent, tender, patient, and intuitive person on this planet. He is a natural musician and plays and sings like an angel. I was confused when I first watched him playing guitar; he is left-handed but he played guitar like he was right handed. I asked him about it; he said that the people who helped him learn to play were all right-handed. Not even Jimi Hendrix could do that! Mr Hendrix had to reverse the strings on his guitar to play left-handed. Other people buy left-handed instruments. My husband, without fanfare, did a very difficult thing. He is extra modest and never parades his many accomplishments. He bought a book about Abraham Lincoln and how he used the telegraph in the Civil War. He went to the library and brought back a huge reference book with maps of Civil War battles. He sat and read his book with the big book on the floor, so he could sit crossed-legged and follow the battles. I told him he has the sexiest brain of anyone I've ever met. He raised our son to be chivalrous with women, and always put the toilet seat down. He cried the day our daughter had her first period, he was so moved and proud of her. He treats me as if I were a Queen, he says that's because I'm the Queen of His Heart. There is not a luckier woman on this planet than me!


----------



## MyKidsMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok Im sobbing thanks guys


----------



## Green-Moo (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not going to contribute anything right now, though my partner is a wonderful man. But I just thought I would butt in to say how lovely it is to see a thread all about _good_ news. Unfortunately, as with most things in life, the unpleasant stuff always gets the most attention (just look at the news) & the great stuff, the joyous stuff, never gets a mention.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Last month, I was returning from a business trip and due to severe winter storms in my home town, all incoming flights were canceled. I was able to get another flight into an airport across the state line from where I live, which was an hour from the original airport (where my car was parked) and 2 hours from my home. I called my husband before my flight took off to let him know and that I might get a hotel for the night and take a cab to my car in the morning. His first response was, "If I leave now, I can be there when your flight lands." I was worried about him driving 2 hours in a blizzard but he said, "If it means getting you home tonight, I'm on my way." Sure enough, after a very long day of airport cancellations and delays I arrived at the airport to my Knight on his white horse (actually his white truck with 240 horses under the hood!) waiting for me with a big smile. He drove to the original airport to pick up my car and we finally arrived home and got into bed after 2am. He was up at 6am and off to work. It's truly indescribable how safe, loved and cared for he made me feel, especially to see him smiling the whole way through.


----------

